# The Sweater Strikes (AKA, the sweater starts to unravel…)



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, we go to France for a while and the discarded Mr. Rogers apparel thinks that influences us to become surrender monkeys?!?

*Pinky:* Narf! He did make some assumptions&#8230;

*Brain: *Then he insults us by assuming our bomb scanners need this level of clue to find a bomb?!?

*Pinky: *Egad, now that is getting insulting&#8230; But Brain, what did our scanners find?!?

*Brain:* Nothing&#8230; They registered "out of limits"&#8230; This either means that he sent us RM's, or he really went all out&#8230;

*Pinky:* So what do we do?!?

*Brain: *Open it of course&#8230;

*Pinky:* Jesus!!!

*Brain:* That's not even half of it&#8230; Look at these and their dates!!!

*Pinky:* Jesus!!!

*Brain:* Sorry Pinky, he can't help lab mice like us&#8230; But this will help us wash down some of the crow we need to eat for taunting him on this one&#8230;

*Pinky:* Yes it will, but now what?!?

*Brain:* No worries Pinky&#8230; This one will be fun&#8230; The Cardigan didn't notice a few important things&#8230;

1) We tried to address this bomb already when he announced it, but it appears that USPS lost another one on us&#8230; For that ,Ortiz will have to pay again&#8230;
2) We have defenses that allowed us to survive this&#8230;
3) And third and most importantly&#8230; *This is our 2000[SUP]th[/SUP] post!!!*

*Pinky:* Nice list Brain, but what does that mean?!?

*Brain:* Simple Pinky&#8230; First of all, holy sh&%t Joe... Second, time for us to go a little over the top&#8230; Power up the BOOM!!!-Star&#8230; Power level 6... Our first time testing beyond 5...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great hit Sweater.... and that unravelling has spread to the boom star looks like its about to fall apart.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice bomb Joe. It's about time someone stepped on that rat.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy crap Joe, nice hit. Good thing you got that package out to Zilla. California is soon to be gone. Again.

ETA. Congratulations on the 2k posts Ian.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

boom star,smoon star..... nothing left of sweater boy at the moment anyways.... poor joe bad timing to bomb the mouse and draw zilla on the wheel.


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Wait how the heck did I end up in this thread again......


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> boom star,smoon star..... nothing left of sweater boy at the moment anyways.... poor joe bad timing to bomb the mouse and draw zilla on the wheel.


no shit Kevin, i was thinking the same thing.

hope you enjoy, exalted co-founder of the LOB


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

this is just too damn funny..first, Fate makes Sweaterboy Bitch of the Week by making him Zilla's bombing partner in my Wheel of Destruction contest...now...he pisses off the mouse, so Le Souris is gonna go Level 6 on his ass:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

now, what can I do to make this even funnier?:hmm:

BTW..nice hit on Ian, Joe

enjoy, Ian, and congrats on the 2000th post, Buddy


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> this is just too damn funny..first, Fate makes Sweaterboy Bitch of the Week by making him Zilla's bombing partner in my Wheel of Destruction contest...now...he pisses off the mouse, so Le Souris is gonna go Level 6 on his ass:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
> 
> *now, what can I do to make this even funnier?:hmm:*
> 
> ...


Son of a.......don't even think about it! you are already amused, thats enough fun for you pinhead!!!!!!!!

and yes, congrats Ian on 2000, how the rest of Puff has survived long enough for you to get there is beyond me.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Son of a.......don't even think about it! you are already amused, thats enough fun for you pinhead!!!!!!!!












well, they say bad luck comes in threes....congratulations, Mr Rogers..you just hit the Maniac Trifecta!!!!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

wow... i somehow lived through level 5.... i don't see level 6 not destroying you completely... excellent hit!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Poor sweater. First his WoD, and now this.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

congrats all the way around - nice hit Joe - Ian's 2000 - the wheel of destruction - Joe's rejuvination on the forum - the continuing rhetoric of the LOB - and on and on and on


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Joe, incoming... 9405503699300056997353 This one will make you wish it was that little love tap I gave you in the NST...


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

If you want to destroy my sweater, whoa whoa whoa, pull this thread, as I walk away!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Joe, incoming... 9405503699300056997353 This one will make you wish it was *that little love tap I gave you in the NST*...


wait....what? This has officially gone over the top

View attachment 68611


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

View attachment 68611


woops, epic fail at posting a pic......oh wait, now it worked


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> wait....what? This has officially gone over the top


*Brain:* Over the top?!? You attacked us... Also it is an interesting choice of references... But you got it wrong... We are the truck that is going to run both of the, touchy-feely-handholding, guys over... No sport, no remorse, just carnage...

*Pinky:* RIP Joe, we actually liked you...

*Brain:* And apologies to our other SoCal members that get caught in the blast... The BOOM!!!-Star is coming into range and tomorrow is the end of the sweater...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Over the top?!? You attacked us... Also it is an interesting choice of references... But you got it wrong... We are the truck that is going to run both of the, touchy-feely-handholding, guys over... No sport, no remorse, just carnage...
> 
> *Pinky:* RIP Joe, we actually liked you...
> 
> *Brain:* And apologies to our other SoCal members that get caught in the blast... The BOOM!!!-Star is coming into range and tomorrow is the end of the sweater...


As much as I dislike it in nor cal I'm starting to be glad I moved. I have a feeling there won't be a so cal soon.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Over the top?!? You attacked us... Also it is an interesting choice of references... But you got it wrong... We are the truck that is going to run both of the, touchy-feely-handholding, guys over... No sport, no remorse, just carnage...
> 
> *Pinky:* RIP Joe, we actually liked you...
> 
> *Brain:* And apologies to our other SoCal members that get caught in the blast... The BOOM!!!-Star is coming into range and tomorrow is the end of the sweater...


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you said we could cruise on over to Cali when you were done destroying Texas....now, the mouse is gonna destroy it...WTF?!!!"

Herfabomber: "Sorry, Junior..I know how much you wanted to play beach volleyball."

Pinhead Jr.: "That's not what I said, Pops..I said I wanted to watch bikini chicks PLAY beach volleyball...put the battery back in yer hearing aid."

you were a great BOTL and a fine member of the LOB, Sweaterboy....a plaque commemorating your outstanding service will be placed in The Hall of BOOM!!!'s cafeteria....it's the least we can do.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Over the top?!? You attacked us... Also it is an interesting choice of references... But you got it wrong... We are the truck that is going to run both of the, touchy-feely-handholding, guys over... No sport, no remorse, just carnage...
> 
> *Pinky:* RIP Joe, we actually liked you...
> 
> *Brain:* And apologies to our other SoCal members that get caught in the blast... The BOOM!!!-Star is coming into range and tomorrow is the end of the sweater...


Does anybody else get freaked out when the Brain talks like this? :shock:



Vicini said:


> As much as I dislike it in nor cal I'm starting to be glad I moved. I have a feeling there won't be a so cal soon.


Soon there will be no socal, so everyone in the state will be saying "hella"


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Does anybody else get freaked out when the Brain talks like this? :shock:


*Brain:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Pinky:* muwahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> Does anybody else get freaked out when the Brain talks like this? :shock:
> 
> Soon there will be no socal, so everyone in the state will be saying "hella"


I refuse to use that impostor of a word.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Vicini said:


> I refuse to use that impostor of a word.


Sure Dennis, in month or two your gonna be talking about the sharks being hella good next year, and the sacramento kings are the only real kings in the state cuz they're hella cool, and the raiders are hella badass, and socal guys are hella assholes cuz they steal norcal's water!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* muwahahahahahahahaha...


DOHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> DOHHHHHH!!!!!


*Brain:* No amount of Hail BOOM!!!'s are going to save you now...

*Pinky:* Nope...

*Brain: *This was our 2000th post, our first attempt to power up the BOOM!!!-Star to 6, and oh by the way our 200th bomb...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* No amount of Hail BOOM!!!'s are going to save you now...


yes, I am slow, but I'm catching on to that....I'm also catching on to the fact that the bigger the bomb you send, the more you enjoy taunting your victim. I really think your favorite part of the whole process is in between the time you send it, and the time its delivered. Its some sort of morbid fascination you have watching a helpless victim wriggle in desperate anticipation of impending doom.

Your sick, SICK I SAY!

:decision:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> yes, I am slow, but I'm catching on to that....I'm also catching on to the fact that the bigger the bomb you send, the more you enjoy taunting your victim. I really think your favorite part of the whole process is in between the time you send it, and the time its delivered. Its some sort of morbid fascination you have watching a helpless victim wriggle in desperate anticipation of impending doom.
> 
> Your sick, SICK I SAY!
> 
> :decision:


*Pinky:* He's learning...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Better stock up on bath salts if you plan on surviving this payback. Great hit though, especially for a guy that wears a sweater around his neck.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Better stock up on bath salts if you plan on surviving this payback. Great hit though, especially for a guy that wears a sweater around his neck.


my sweaters don't ever come up around my neck because they are equipped with a fight strap


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> my sweaters don't ever come up around my neck because they are equipped with a fight strap


*Brain: *Oh, is that what you hockey players call a cup?!?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> Sure Dennis, in month or two your gonna be talking about the sharks being hella good next year, and the sacramento kings are the only real kings in the state cuz they're hella cool, and the raiders are hella badass, and socal guys are hella assholes cuz they steal norcal's water!


If I ever denounce the Kings everyone on this forum has permission to actually kill me. I'm serious no bombs just slit my damn throat


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Oh, is that what you hockey players call a cup?!?


touche, but if you rugby boys had fight straps in your jersies this would never happen

View attachment 68661


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> touche, but if you rugby boys had fight straps in your jersies this would never happen
> 
> View attachment 68661


okay..I'll be the first to admit that I know absolutely squat about Rugby, but I'm assuming that pantsing someone on the other team is not in the official rule book?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> okay..I'll be the first to admit that I know absolutely squat about Rugby, but I'm assuming that pantsing someone on the other team is not in the official rule book?


I doubt pantsing someone is in the rulebook, but I doubt those qualify as pants at all. Those are daisy dukes, at best.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> touche, but if you rugby boys had fight straps in your jersies this would never happen
> 
> View attachment 68661


Is this one of those caption contests?

Rugby Player 1: I really gotta take a crap! I can't hold it.

Rugby Player 2: I gotcha bro! Wait! Not in my face.....


----------

